# nochmal Rechtsberatung: meine Tochter hat als Fahrer ein fremdes Auto kaputt gefahren



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

wenn ich nicht selbst der Vater wär, ich könnt ja so lachen*ROFL*

Vorab: meine Tochter ist eng mit einem Paar befreundet, das zwar nicht zur High Society gehört, aber einen bürgerlich-bodenständigen Eindruck macht. Sie (nein - nicht meine Tochter) ist nun inzwischen schwanger - ich denke mal, Heirat wird nun unausweichlich werden (ich denke auch mal, dass die zusammen bleiben werden) ...

So erzählt es mir meine Tochter: beide sind dabei, den Führerschein zu machen. Nun erzählt sie ihrem Pappi, dass der Freund bereits den Führerschein gemacht hätte, was aber eben in Wirklichkeit noch nicht geschehen ist. Was aber ihren Pappi veranlasst hat, für sie schonmal ein Auto (3000EUR) anzuschaffen. Also ergibt es sich, dass meine Tochter, die ihren Führerschein vor einem guten Jahr von mir gesponsert bekommen und gemacht hat, das junge Paar in deren Auto herumkutschiert.

Und ich brauch doch gar nicht weiterzuschreiben - Ihr ahnt es ja alle schon: letzten Sonntag (ja, so lange dauert es, bis es dem Pappa dann auch gebeichtet wird) fährt sie neben raus auf einen Parkplatz, um zu wenden, rutscht dort auf vereister Fläche gegen den Randstein und schrottet das Fahrwerk (wobei ich als erfahrener Fahrer sag: als Frau hast du, liebe Tochter, da aber eine recht sportliche Fahrweise). Ergebnis: gemessen an dem Zeitwert des Fahrzeugs Totalschaden. Der Pappi von der Freundin tobt, und nun kommt die Freundin und hätte gern das Auto (zumindest teilweise) gerne von dem ersetzt, der es kaputt gefahren hat ...

So, wie sieht das nun rechtlich wirklich aus?
Wenn sich mein Kind für sich das Auto ausleiht - dann ist alles klar. Dann haftet sie für alle Schäden, die sie daran verursacht. Aber wenn sie nun als Fahrer im Auftrag das Fahrzeug führt - kann sie dann haftbar gemacht werden, wenn es kracht und ihr nicht grobe Fahrlässigkeit vorgeworfen werden kann?


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2009)

*Hier gibt es keine Rechtsberatung*

Hallo,

ich sehe das mal so : alles unter Freunden geschehen, in stiller Übereinkunft aber ohne rechtsverbindliche Absprache für den Schadensfall.
Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wieviel mir die Freundschaft wert ist ??
Unter guten Freunden wird man sich darauf verständigen, den Schaden gemeinsam zu teilen, letztendlich haben beide von der Regelung profitiert.
Naja, im Falle Deiner Tochter hat diese eher an Fahrpraxis und Erfahrung gewonnen. 

Also bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten : Den Schaden teilen und Freunde behalten oder der Rechtsweg. Nach solchen Vorkommnissen stellt sich dann heraus, wieviel eine Freundschaft wert ist.

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Nein Fröschlein, eine Rechtsberatung darf Dir hier per Gesetz keiner erteilen, nur Ratschläge


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, im Falle Deiner Tochter hat diese eher an Fahrpraxis und Erfahrung gewonnen.
> ...


so versuche ich, das Geschehene auch zu sehen ...

ganz nach dem bekannten Motto: aus Fehlern (nur aus Fehlern?) lernt der Mensch ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Januar 2009)

hallo,
wenn man was ausleiht, und bekommt es kaputt zurück hat man pech gehabt, da bezahlt keine privathaftpflicht, mir schon passiert mit einem bohrhammer.


----------



## kermit (25 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... wenn man was ausleiht, ...


Der Eigentümer des Fahrzeugs ist vermutlich der Vater der Freundin, zumindest ist er Halter des Farzeugs. Besitzer war m.E. zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls immer noch die Freundin, da sie ja mit im Fahrzeug saß. Und meine Tochter fuhr in deren Auftrag ...

EDIT: entschuldige bitte, ich hab das jetzt spontan erstmal falsch gelesen: Du meintest: "wenn man etwas *ver*leiht ..."


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal Senf dazu:
Wenn die Tocher im Auftrag bzw auf Anweisung gefahren ist, ist sie nicht haftbar, ausser wenn grob fahrlässig.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, es ist Ermessenssache wie man sich nun einigt.

bike

p.s. Keine rechtsberatung ;-)


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Januar 2009)

Ich hatte letztens mal mit meinem Versicherungsmakler eine ganze Reihe von hypotetischen Fällen durchgespielt. Mir ist dabei folgendes im Hinterkopf geblieben:

Für Schäden, die mit einem zugelassenen KFZ verursacht werden haftet IMMER der HALTER, egal wer das Fahrzeug fährt. Wenn ein "Fremder" das Auto fährt, wird die Versicherung mit Sicherheit an den Halter herantreten und prüfen, ob die Vertragsbedingungen eingehalten wurden.... Aber grundsätzlich ist immer ist der HALTER dran (außer natürlich bei Diebstahl).
Für Schäden am eigenen Fahrzeug kommt u. U. eine Kasko-Versicherung auf, was ich im o. g. Fall aber nicht vermute. Zumal die Kasko garantiert die Leistung verweigern würde, da ein "Fremder" das Auto gefahren hat (Stichwort: "Nutzerkreis" => siehe Versicherungsbedingungen).

OK, nun mal aus Sicht des Halters, dessen Auto beschädigt ist.
Wenn seine Versicherung nicht zahlt, kann er sich u. U. den Schaden vom Fahrer ersetzten lassen. Fakt ist hier, dass jemand fremdes das Eigentum beschädigt hat. Das wäre widerum ein Fall für eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung deiner Tochter, die das Auto gefahren hat. Für diesen Fall (außerhalb der KFZ-Versicherungs-Sache) ist es ohne Belagen, ob "im Auftrag" gehandelt wurde (sie hätte ja ablehnen können). So etwas gibt es aus privatrechtlicher Sicht nicht. Sie hat etwas kaputt gemacht, also muss sie erstmal für den Schaden haften.
Anders ist's bei Personen, die es beruflich tun, z.B. wenn ein Hotelbediensteter das Auto beim Parken beschädigt. Da zahlt oftmals die Versicherung des Halters (je nach Versicherungsbedingungen). Zumal hier auch noch die Haftpflichtversicherung des Arbeitgebers beteiligt ist.
Dummerweise sind KFZ-Sachen meistens komplett bei Privathaftpflicht-Versicherungen ausgeschlossen.

... also ich würde sagen.... Pech gehabt... zahlen müsste wohl deine Tochter


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Januar 2009)

Mir kamen gerade noch folgende Gedanken:

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der genannte Vater auch der Halter des Fahrzeugs ist, denn dessen Tochter hat ja noch keinen Führerschein ...

Wusste der Halter des Fahrzeugs (hier auch bestimmt der Versicherungsnehmer) von der "Gefälligkeit" deiner Tochter, das junge Pärchen herumzufahren? Falls nicht, kann er definitiv Schadenersatzansprüche gegen deine Tochter geltend machen. Denn er hat bestimmt nicht in der Versicherung einen "beliebigen Nutzerkreis" angegeben. (Das wäre für ihn sicherlich zu teuer )
Falls er davon aber wusste und es gedultet hat, bzw. sogar deine Tochter "gebeten" hat, das Auto zu fahren, könnte die Sache schon schwieriger sein. Denn hier kommt noch der gesetzlich nicht klar definierte Begriff der "Gefälligkeit" zum zuge... Denn deiner Tochter hat er das Auto ja bestimmt nicht offiziell "verliehen", sondern höchstens zur Nutzung überlassen. Hier könnte deine Tochter gut wegkommen, denn der Vater muss sich schon über die möglichen Folgen im Klaren sein, wenn ein Fahranfänger das Auto nutzt.

ABER:
Wenn er im o. g. Fall darauf vertraut, dass deine Tochter "ordentlich" fährt, kann er wiederum angeben, sie hätte fahrlässig, wenn nicht sogar grob fahrlässig gehandelt. Wenn du sogar schreibst, sie lege einen "sportlichen" Fahrstil an den Tag. (so interpretiere ich die gegebenen Infos).
Es könnte dann in etwa lauten: "...fahren ja, aber soooo nicht..."

Na ja, wenn's hart auf hart kommt, könnte der Vater deine Tochter auf Schadenersatz verklagen. Wie das ausgeht, hängt von der Art der Nutzung ab, die deine Tochter durchgeführt hat und davon, ob der Vater über die Risiken die mit diese Nutzung verbunden waren, im Klaren sein musste


----------



## kermit (25 Januar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Mir kamen gerade noch folgende Gedanken:
> ...


zunächst mal sehr vielen Dank für Deine ausfühlichen Antworten.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der genannte Vater auch der Halter des Fahrzeugs ist, denn dessen Tochter hat ja noch keinen Führerschein ...


davon gehe ich auch aus - definitiv wissen tu ich es aber im Moment (noch) nicht.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wusste der Halter des Fahrzeugs (hier auch bestimmt der Versicherungsnehmer) von der "Gefälligkeit" deiner Tochter, das junge Pärchen herumzufahren?


ich vermute jetzt mal: nein (zu 99%).



trinitaucher schrieb:


> ... er hat bestimmt nicht in der Versicherung einen "beliebigen Nutzerkreis" angegeben.


der noch nicht angeheiratete Schwiegersohn in spe hätte allerdings das Auto fahren dürfen, hätte dieser nicht nur angeblich, sondern tatsächlich den Führerschein gehabt.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn du sogar schreibst, sie lege einen "sportlichen" Fahrstil an den Tag. (so interpretiere ich die gegebenen Infos).


mal davon ab, dass sie nicht offiziell mit der Billigung des Halters am Steuer sass: ein Gefühl für den Strassenzustand (insbesondere im Winter) hat sie noch nicht, auch schätzt sie gelegentlich noch Geschwindigkeiten und Abstände falsch ein.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn's hart auf hart kommt, könnte der Vater deine Tochter auf Schadenersatz verklagen. Wie das ausgeht, hängt von der Art der Nutzung ab, die deine Tochter durchgeführt hat und davon, ob der Vater über die Risiken die mit diese Nutzung verbunden waren, im Klaren sein musste


hier im Ländle versucht man das eher ohne Gericht aus der Welt zu schaffen (was mir allerdings als zugezogener noch etwas fremd ist). Im Moment zeichnet sich ab, dass man das Auto im Freundeskreis preiswert wieder herrichtet. Ich bete nur, dass der Kumpel, der das Ding wieder zusammenflicken soll/will, keine Schraube vergisst.


----------



## ASEGS (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo kermit,
hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich mich mal hier kurz einklinken darf und mein altes verstaubtes Juristenwissen mal herauskrame. Und dies bitte nun nicht als Rechtsberatung sehen. Höchstens als Denkanstoß!

Erst einmal sind alle Spekulationen die hier gemacht werden, sicherlich um eine adäquate hilfreiche Lösung zu bieten, irrelevant, weil keiner von uns den Versicherungsvertrag kennt und den tatsächlich vorliegenden Sachverhalt. Kurz um, es kommen tausende von Fragen auf! 

Also kann nur spekuliert werden, und damit wäre ich persönlich sehr vorsichtig.

Wir wissen nicht einmal richtig, wer tatsächlich Eigentümer und Halter des Fahrzeugs war. Dies ist aber sehr wichtig um eine Lösung finden zu können und damit die einzelnen Anspruchsgrundlagen zu finden und prüfen zu können um dann sagen zu können, wer schadensersatzpflichtig ist.

Also spekuliere auch ich mal ....unverbindlich, genauso wie Ihr. Aber mir kommen ganz viele Fragen in den Sinn, die einfach beantwortet werden müssen, um eine konkrete Aussage machen zu können,

Erst einmal keine Ahnung, wie ihr Auf die „Geschäftsführung mit Auftrag“ kommt, die angeblich hier die Freundin der Tochter von Kermit gegeben haben soll und das mit dieser GmA schon gelöst sehen wollt???

Wer darf denn bitte iSd. der GmA jemanden beauftragen? Die Tochter? Oder der Vater? Hat der Vater seiner Tochter eine absolute Vertretungsvollmacht ausgesprochen, damit Sie selber bestimmen kann, wer mit dem Fahrzeug tatsächlich fahren darf? Kann man das daraus konkludent annehmen, als er ihr das Fahrzeug gekauft hat und den Schlüssel übergeben hat? Wäre eine solche Generalvertretung überhaupt vom Versicherungsvertrag gedeckt? Oder wäre es überhaupt rechtlich möglich? Kollidiere dies nicht eher mit dem Versicherungsvertrag? Wer durfte den bestimmen, insbesondere nach Vers.vertrag, einen bestimmten Fahrer festzulegen? Dann stellt sich die Frage, seit welcher Zeit fährt den die Tochter die Freundin? 
Auch dies ist meistens geregelt in Vers.verträgen. Denn wenn es nur ein bis zwei mal der Fall ist, dann wird oder ist dies meist über den Versicherungsvertrag gedeckt.
All dies ist aber Tatfrage! 

Der Vater hat mit Sicherheit NICHT die Tochter, die gefahren ist beauftragt!!! So wie ich das ganze verstanden habe, wusste der Vater, der Freundin, von gar nichts (wie der andere Vater auch ;-), bis zum Schadenseintritt.

Ist die schwangere Tochter denn Halterin des Fahrzeugs gewesen? Darf eine Halterin denn jemanden anderen für „Fahrdienste“ und das nicht nur für einmal, der nicht im Versicherungsvertrag mit aufgeführt worden ist beauftragen? 
In den meisten Verträgen steht meist folgendes....irgendwo im Abschnitt : Einschränkung des Versicherungsschutzes.....

„.... Versicherer ist von der Leistung frei.....
..............wenn ein unberechtigter Fahrer das Fahrzeug gebraucht „

D.h. die Freundin der Tochter von kermit hätte, (will es mal einfach ausdrücken) kein Recht gehabt der Tochter von kermit eine GmA gegenüber auszusprechen, sondern nur der Vater. Also läge eher eine GoA  (Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag) vor. Was aber wieder Tatfrage ist! Und in den meisten Verträgen steht nur „... in Ausnahmefällen kann jemand anderes, der zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs die Fahrerlaubnis hat, das Fahrzeug führen.... als die im Vers.vertrag aufgeführten Personen.“ Dann hat die Tochter von kermit ohne Geschäftsführung gehandelt. 

Denn der Vater der Freundin, hat sie nicht beauftragt, sondern nur den Freund der Freundin von kermits Tochter.

Dann kommt die Überlegung hinzu, ob dies, wenn das Fahren durch die Tochter nur ein einziges mal vorlag, und dies damit nicht den Fall eines "Gefallens" unter Freunden darstellt. Das wird im Gesetz nämlich auch geregelt. Dann sieht es wieder ganz anders aus.

Also wie ich finde, ist dies was wir hier machen, absolute Spekulation, und verleitet vielleicht den kermit dazu zu seinen Ungunsten zu handeln.

Ich persönlich kermit kann da Dir nur eins raten : geh zum Anwalt – ab besten zum Fachanwalt. Und lass Dich richtig dort beraten. Alles andere, was immer wir hier auch schreiben, wäre falsch. 

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## ASEGS (26 Januar 2009)

Nachtrag:

Erst wenn man all die oben von mir aufgeworfenen Fragen beantworten kann, kommt man zum Punkt : Verschulden. 

Wobei Verschulden hier nicht mit der subj. Seite des Handelnen (sprich der Tochter von Kermit) - damit des Tatbestandes einer Norm - ,  verwechselt werden darf. Denn sie hat nach aller Lebenswahrscheinlichkeit, den Unfall nicht vorsätzlich herbei führen wollen. Also wird Sie fahrlässig gehandelt haben. Ob grob oder leicht fahrlässig, ist wieder Tatfrage! Hätte aber entsprechende rechtliche Folgen.

Dann ist zu fragen: wieviel Verschulden sie trifft. 

Hier mal ein nützlicher Link:

http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ratgeber/verkehrsunfall-teil-2.html

Gute Nacht
ASEGS


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

Schuld hin Schuld her..... das lässt sich in diesem Fall von nur von völlig überteuerten Experten feststellen...... aber heee..... wir reden hier über ein Auto mit einem Wert (Kaufpreis) von 3000 Euro.......

lässt die Karre irgendwo wieder gerade dengeln, teilt euch die Kosten und geht einen Saufen....... 

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland


----------



## sue port (26 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schuld hin Schuld her.....
> lässt die Karre irgendwo wieder gerade dengeln, teilt euch die Kosten und geht einen Saufen.......


schließ mich dem an*ACK*, 
nur traurig wenn man auf die art & weise feststellen muß,
wer oder was freunde sind bei der entscheidung,
das mädel fahren zu lassen da ist die sytuation super entspannt,
aber kommt es zu einem kleinen zwischenfall, 
da kneift man den allerwertesten zusammen.
traurig aber wahr, wie heißt es so schön bei geld hört die freundschaft auf.


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2009)

Ist doch immer so,

Kenne das selbst.
Wenn sich welche etwas ausleihen heist es erst, falls es Kaputt geht hat er eine Haftpflichtversicherung.
Danach rennt man ein halbes Jahr dem Geld hinterher und hat eine mänge Streit.


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2009)

So jetzt noch mal,

Bin kein Anwalt aber habe viel Rechtswesen für Prüfungen in BWL büffeln müssen. Und ind er wiki steht auch einiges.

Es kann seind as hier erst einmal §844 zu tragen kommt. Denn der Geschädigte kann eine 3. Person sein.

Dann ist §286 das Verschulden zu klären, denn war die Sache den nach §276 Fahrlässig oder mit Vorsatz.

Dann ist zu klären ob es der Wagenverleiher eine Schuldhafte Haftung für das Verleihen des Fahrzeugs auf sich zieht.

Da ja eine Person mit ihren Wagen befürdert werden musste, ist die Kausalität ja eher bei der Person als bei dem Fahrer, der sich dazu bereit erklärt hatte.

Grüsse


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wenn sich welche etwas ausleihen heist es erst, falls es Kaputt geht hat er eine Haftpflichtversicherung.
> ...



@maxi
Ausgeliehene Sachen sind von der Haftpflicht ausgenommen. 

@kermit
So wie ich das lese, hat Deine Tochter gefallenhalber ihre Freuden
in deren Wagen gefahren. Die Freunde haben das auch ganz toll 
gefunden bis zu besagtem Vorkommnis. Und bei unerwarteter Glätte
gegen den Randstein zu rutschen, dass kann auch erfahrenen Fahrern
passieren. Wenn das Gefährt reparabel ist, war es wohl auch keine 
wesentlich zu hohe Geschwindigkeit, kleine Fahrlässigkeit halt.

Das befreundete Paar wusste wohl um die wenig vorhandene Fahr-
praxis Deiner Tochter und sollte nicht nur die Annehmlichkeiten einer
Chauffeurin genießen, sondern sich auch am Schaden beteiligen. 

Ein Versicherung wird es wohl nicht zahlen, deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag,
den Schaden durch die drei Nutznieser zu teilen, so als Entgegenkommen.

Einen Anspruch auf Schadenersatz besteht meiner Ansicht nach nicht,
da 1. Die Fahrt auf Wunsch oder mindestens mit Billigung der Freude
gemacht wurde und 2. das Risiko einer/s Fahranfängers/in allgemein 
bekannt ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Es kann seind as hier erst einmal §844 zu tragen kommt. Denn der Geschädigte kann eine 3. Person sein.



Wenn du schon mit §§§ um Dich wirfst, dann zitieren wenigstens ordentlich,
also z.B. *§ 823 II S. 1 BGB.*


----------



## ASEGS (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich darf das bitte mal vervollständigen, welche Anspruchsgrundlagen in Betracht kommen könnten:

1. Quasi vertragliche :
    GmA, GoA und was sonst noch in betracht kommt.
2. Direkt vertragliche:
    Über den Versicherungsvertrag, vielleicht Drittschadensliquidation, usw.
3. dann erst kommen die gesetzlichen :
    wie da wäre § 823 I BGB (unerlaubter Handlung) oder § 823 II iVm.   
    Schutzgesetz, da wäre das StGB oder Strafenverkehrregeln zu nennen.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

so lange das nicht beim  § 223  StGB  und folgende endet ist doch alles klar......


----------



## kermit (26 Januar 2009)

*und nun kommt die Märchenstunde ...*

wow - so viele Antworten - Vielen Dank an Euch alle !!!

Um der Spekuliererei mal ein Ende zu setzen hab ich heute meine Tochter nochmal ins Verhör genommen. Und was kam raus? Es gibt zwei "Wahr"heiten ...

Was ich jetzt weiss:
Ich weiss nun davon, dass meine Tochter schon mehrmals (sie sagt etwa fünf mal - spekuliere ich mal: öfters, denn bei fünfmal erinnert man sich doch noch an jeden Anlass konkret) die zwei kutschiert hat. Z.B. zum Einkaufen und ...? Na ich werd mal Prügel anbieten, vielleicht fällt ihr das dann etwas genauer und schneller ein:evil:. Bei der Versicherung sind nur der Vater und das junge Pärchen als Fahrer gemeldet. Und das war allen klar, auch meiner Tochter:sw2: (Markus, bitte, tu da mal ein Arschversohlsmiley mit rein). Bin ich froh, dass da nur das Auto bei kaputt ging - ich wage mir nicht vorzustellen, wenn sie auch noch einen Fussgänger umgesäbelt hätte und nun die Versicherung mit Regressforderungen vor der Tür stehen würde.

Aber nun mal die zweite "Wahr"heit:
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben (und ich bin auch fast vom Stuhl gefallen): der Vater der Freundin glaubt, der Schwiegersohn in spe hat das Auto demoliert. Das funktioniert so: beide (das Pärchen) machen schon seit längerem jeweils ihren Führerschein. Aber nicht am Stück, sondern so in Etappen, so wie man halt mal wieder für ein paar Fahrstunden das Geld beisammen hat. Um die Motivation beim Freund zu erhöhen hat nun das Mädchen ihrem Vater erzählt, der Freund hätte den Schein schon. Und hat sich erhofft, dass, wenn das Auto dann dasteht, der Freund dann sich ein bisschen mehr anstrengt, um schneller die Pappe zu kriegen (ob ich das meiner Tochter so abnehmen soll?). Die Legende, dass der Freund die Pappe schon hat und er also gefahren ist, wurde gegenüber dem Vater so aufrecht erhalten.

Na, ich lehn mich jetzt erstmal ganz entspannt zurück. Meine Tochter hat zwar Scheisse gebaut, aber gemessen daran, was noch hätte passieren können, ist das erstmal glimpflich abgegangen. Den Rotz hat in Wirklichkeit (derzeit noch) die Freundin an der Backe. Und da bleibt der wohl, denke ich, noch eine ganze Weile kleben. Weil: wenn der andere Vater die erstere Wahrheit erfahren sollte, dann wird der vermutlich zunächst mal nicht auf die Idee kommen, die Schuld beim Fahrer zu suchen.


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit §§§ um Dich wirfst, dann zitieren wenigstens ordentlich,
> also z.B. *§ 823 II S. 1 BGB.*


 
Du nimmst den ganzen Spielraum für Diskussionen damit weg.
Ist wie wenn ich eine bei einer Diskussion eine genaue VDE oder EU IEC zitiere.


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> Na ich werd mal Prügel anbieten, vielleicht fällt ihr das dann etwas genauer und schneller ein:evil:.


 
Grins, habe ich mal bei Führung: Motivation gelernt 

Die Androhung körperlicher Züchtigung kann durchaus eine Motivation erwirken (Siggi Freud)

----

Die Kumpels deienr Tochter hören sich ja, aus meiner früheren Erfahrung, wir Kiffer an :O)

Frage: Wie kann man den auf einen Parkplatz das ganze Fahrwer irreperapel demolieren? Einen Dreichslenker oder Spurstange kann man ja mit ordentlich anbumsen schon mal Kaputt bekommen. Aber das ganze Fahrwerk? Wir haben das bisher nur geschafft wenn wir mit Schrottautos über Sprungschanzen fefahren sind.


----------



## Markus (27 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> wow - so viele Antworten - Vielen Dank an Euch alle !!!
> 
> Um der Spekuliererei mal ein Ende zu setzen hab ich heute meine Tochter nochmal ins Verhör genommen. Und was kam raus? Es gibt zwei "Wahr"heiten ...
> 
> ...


 


*ROFL*

schreib ein buch davon und gib mir die rechte, dann kauf ich deiner tochter 100 autos...


aber mal zur sache, das wesentliche haste doch schon erkannt - es ist niemand zu schaden gekommen. ich denke die meisten hier haben schon deratige große scheisse gebaut dass sie das tage oder wochenlang beschäftigt und gequält hat, aber heute kann man drüber lachen...

mal ehrlich: 3 riesen? sonst nix keine verletzugnen, keiner tot, keine bullerei? das ist es am ende sicher wert!

das argumnent von maxi ist durchaus berechtigt, wie schaft man das auf einem parkplatz?
also ich bin schon fieberhaft auf die "ganze" wahrheit gespannt, das wird der brüller...

p.s.
lass das mit den prügeln  deine tochter scheint gerade in der richtigen phase für eine viel gemeinere verhörmethode zu sein. es sollte sich doch gerade zu der jahreszeit ein anlass für ein richtiges saufgelage mit ihren freuninen finden lassen... was da raus kommt, das willst du nicht wissen - nicht für 3000 euro.... *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> wow - so viele Antworten - Vielen Dank an Euch alle !!!
> 
> Um der Spekuliererei mal ein Ende zu setzen hab ich heute meine Tochter nochmal ins Verhör genommen. Und was kam raus? Es gibt zwei "Wahr"heiten ...
> 
> ...




Das ist ja die reinste Verschwörungstheorie. hat das Auto ein allsehendes Auge aufgeklebt ??????............


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> wow - so viele Antworten - Vielen Dank an Euch alle !!!
> 
> Um der Spekuliererei mal ein Ende zu setzen hab ich heute meine Tochter nochmal ins Verhör genommen. Und was kam raus? Es gibt zwei "Wahr"heiten ...
> 
> ...


Ohne Schieß .... GENAU DIESE STORY habe ich dahinter vermutet 

... sonst hättest du mit Sicherheit schon mit dem Vater persönlich gesprochen


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Habe auch eine Frage.

Bei einen Weiderspruch eines Mahnbescheides, mitte 2005, bei dem der Mahnende keine Verhandlung bisher beantragt hat. Wie lange gilt die Hemmung der Verjährung?

Bekahm gestern Post von Premiere wegen einer Sache über 90 Euro aus glaub 2002 *fg*
Und noch dazu verlangt das arme Premiere das zu unrecht, weil ich einen Receiver damals selbst im geschäft, Bar, gekauft habe und ned wei Sie behaupten von ihnen bekommen habe :O)


----------



## sue port (27 Januar 2009)

hier die dritte und einzige wahrheit, einer der 2, die keine pappe haben sind gefahren und haben die karre geschrottet, sonst hätte deine tochter länxt den kittel drin, so und jetzt kommt ihr,...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> wow - so viele Antworten - Vielen Dank an Euch alle !!!
> 
> Um der Spekuliererei mal ein Ende zu setzen hab ich heute meine Tochter nochmal ins Verhör genommen. Und was kam raus? Es gibt zwei "Wahr"heiten ...
> 
> ...


 
Da lässt sich doch bestimmt auch prima so eine Gerichtsstory für Mittags 15.30 Uhr draus machen. So nach dem Motto: Vater der Freundin verklagt deine Tochter, weil sie mit seinem Auto gefahren ist und es in den Sand gesetzt hat. Du hingegen verklagst die Freundin und deren Freund, weil die deine Tochter mit dem Auto des Vaters fahren ließen, obwohl keinerlei Versicherungsschutz bestand! *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Solaris (27 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Da lässt sich doch bestimmt auch prima so eine Gerichtsstory für Mittags 15.30 Uhr draus machen. So nach dem Motto: Vater der Freundin verklagt deine Tochter, weil sie mit seinem Auto gefahren ist und es in den Sand gesetzt hat. Du hingegen verklagst die Freundin und deren Freund, weil die deine Tochter mit dem Auto des Vaters fahren ließen, obwohl keinerlei Versicherungsschutz bestand! *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*



wenn sich rausstellt das da noch ne Schnapsleiche dabei war dann reichts auch für ne Folge von Derrick


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Ja und... noch dazu .. :O)

Die haben gekifft und der die Glut des Dübels ist runter gefallen , weil er den in der Hand hatte und die Mädels, total auf Extacy (Extavy oder Koks muss heutzutage ja schon mindestens mit im Spiel sein um einen Fernsehzuschauer zu begeistern) an seinen lümmelchen spielten. Genau auf den Teppich. Als Er wieder hoch blickte sah Er gerade noch einen betrunkenen Obdachlosen und wich aus.

Boah, das zeicht sogar auch noch für Salesch und Kalvas, danach beichten die es noch in einer Show ihren Dad und alles zusammen kommt dann geschnitten bei Taff. :O)


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ja und... noch dazu .. :O)
> 
> Die haben gekifft und der die Glut des Dübels ist runter gefallen , weil er den in der Hand hatte und die Mädels, total auf Extacy (Extavy oder Koks muss heutzutage ja schon mindestens mit im Spiel sein um einen Fernsehzuschauer zu begeistern) an seinen lümmelchen spielten. Genau auf den Teppich. Als Er wieder hoch blickte sah Er gerade noch einen betrunkenen Obdachlosen und wich aus.
> 
> Boah, das zeicht sogar auch noch für Salesch und Kalvas, danach beichten die es noch in einer Show ihren Dad und alles zusammen kommt dann geschnitten bei Taff. :O)


 
Das wird der Brüller des Jahrhunderts! *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2009)

gehts noch ???


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> gehts noch ???


 
wer den schaden hat spottet jeder beschreibung.

es ist nun mal sehr leicht, sich am "leid" anderer zu ergötzen ... die denken sich nichts böses bei ...


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht selbst der Vater wär, ich könnt ja so lachen*ROFL*


 
Das sagt doch schon alles!


----------



## kermit (27 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon alles!


ach, inzwischen kann ich doch schon wieder lachen:


kermit schrieb:


> ... ich lehn mich jetzt erstmal ganz entspannt zurück. Meine Tochter hat zwar Scheisse gebaut, aber gemessen daran, was noch hätte passieren können, ist das erstmal glimpflich abgegangen.
> ...


 


maxi schrieb:


> ... Einen Dreichslenker oder Spurstange kann man ja mit ordentlich anbumsen schon mal Kaputt bekommen. Aber das ganze Fahrwerk? ...


na, vermutlich ist es dann doch nur das rechte Vorderrad - aber ich werde berichten, wenn ich was genaueres weiss.



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> aber mal zur sache, das wesentliche haste doch schon erkannt - es ist niemand zu schaden gekommen. ich denke die meisten hier haben schon deratige große scheisse gebaut dass sie das tage oder wochenlang beschäftigt und gequält hat, aber heute kann man drüber lachen...
> 
> mal ehrlich: 3 riesen? sonst nix keine verletzugnen, keiner tot, keine bullerei? das ist es am ende sicher wert!
> ...


Du hast ja so recht (ich kann mich noch gut an Dinge erinnern, die _*meine*_ Eltern nie erfahren dürfen ).



trinitaucher schrieb:


> ... sonst hättest du mit Sicherheit schon mit dem Vater persönlich gesprochen


hmmm, ich kenne den Mann (noch) nicht. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man sich auch auf den Standpunkt stellen kann: Mädle, du bist volljährig. Das ist dein Bier. Ob und wem du davon erzählst ist deine Sache. Und wenn du nicht für den Schaden aufkommen kannst/willst, dann kannst du / können wir mit deinem Vater reden ...



Cerberus schrieb:


> Da lässt sich doch bestimmt auch prima so eine Gerichtsstory für Mittags 15.30 Uhr draus machen.


der maßgeschneiderte Stoff für so eine Sendung ...



maxi schrieb:


> ... danach beichten die es noch in einer Show ihren Dad und alles zusammen kommt dann geschnitten bei Taff. :O)


keine schlechte Idee - muss mal son Sender anschreiben, ob ich die Drei dort irgendwo (ZUR STRAFE) zu soner Show hinschicken darf :evil:


----------



## Markus (27 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> gehts noch ???


 

heul doch!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> schreib ein buch davon und gib mir die rechte, dann kauf ich deiner tochter 100 autos.....


 
Hallo Kermit, falls du Hilfe beim Tippen brauchst, ich bin dabei  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2009)

*Kermit, der Geizkragen ..*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kermit, falls du Hilfe beim Tippen brauchst, ich bin dabei



Dago, ich habe schon mit dem Fröschlein verhandelt, aber der Geizkragen will nicht mehr als drei Stubenfliegen pro Arbeitstag bezahlen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Solaris (28 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> gehts noch ???



machst Du zufällig schon länger Fahrerlaubnis und Deine Freundin hat auch noch keine? Du solltest mal mit dem Frosch reden...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> heul doch!





Solaris schrieb:


> machst Du zufällig schon länger Fahrerlaubnis und Deine Freundin hat auch noch keine? Du solltest mal mit dem Frosch reden...




:sb4:



*ROFL*


----------



## Justw (13 Mai 2009)

Das ist ja eine total seltsame Geschichte, die langsam immer größere Brisanz annimmt  Bin schon gespannt, was noch alles ans Tageslicht kommt. Versicherungstechnisch dürfte das eine heikle Angelegenheit sein und ich würde mich lieber genau informieren, ob deine Tochter rein theoretisch irgendwie belangt werden kann. Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da bei PKW Versicherungen der Halter haftet, auch wenn er das Auto an Dritte verleiht. Hoffe, du hast deiner Tochter nicht zu sehr die Hölle heiß gemacht ... Sie hat sicher daraus gelernt.


----------



## Question_mark (13 Mai 2009)

*Hat der Langeweile, oder was ??*

Hallo,



			
				Justw schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja eine total seltsame Geschichte



Viel seltsamer finde ich, dass Du zu jedem uralten Fred hier Deinen Senf absondern musst.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Insane (14 Mai 2009)




----------

